# [SOLVED] iptables, kernel i NF_NAT

## sherszen

Cześć,

Posiadam kernel 

```
% uname -r  

3.8.13-gentoo
```

I za żadne skarby nie potrafię znaleźć opcji NAT_IPV4. Brakuje mi jakiś zależności?

```
  │ Symbol: NF_NAT_IPV4 [=n]                                                          │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                  │  

  │ Prompt: IPv4 NAT                                                                  │  

  │   Defined at net/ipv4/netfilter/Kconfig:146                                       │  

  │   Depends on: NET [=y] && INET [=y] && NETFILTER [=y] && IP_NF_IPTABLES [=y] && N │  

  │   Location:                                                                       │  

  │     -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                              │  

  │       -> Networking options                                                       │  

  │         -> Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter) (NETFILTER [=y])        │  

  │           -> IP: Netfilter Configuration                                          │  

  │ (1)         -> IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT) (IP_NF_IPTABLE │  

  │   Selects: NF_NAT [=n]  
```

Mógłby ktoś podać jeszcze jakie moduły są potrzebne do podstawowej konfiguracji iptables? Np. NAT_IPV4, bo to też jest gdzieś zagrzebane...

Pozdrawiam!

//edit

Tak, ta zaleznosc to sledzenie polaczen.Last edited by sherszen on Sat Aug 03, 2013 10:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oniryczny

Networking support --->  Networking options ---> Network packet filering framework (Netfiler) ---> IP: Netfilter Configuration --->  

no i tam to chyba masz...

----------

## sherszen

```
  │ │                                                        < > IP Userspace queueing via NETLINK (OBSOLETE)                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*> IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT)                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*>   "ah" match support                                                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*>   "ecn" match support                                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*>   "rpfilter" reverse path filter match support                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*>   "ttl" match support                                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*>   Packet filtering                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*>     REJECT target support                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*>   ULOG target support                                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*>   Packet mangling                                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*>     ECN target support                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*>     "TTL" target support                                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*>   raw table support (required for NOTRACK/TRACE)                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*>   Security table                                                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*> ARP tables support                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*>   ARP packet filtering                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                        <*>   ARP payload mangling                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                                                         
```

Nie brakuje tu czegoś?

----------

